

MAGI Synthavision Demo Reel (1980) [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAYaX6NuI4M&

======
bch
I do love the tech of this era. Here are some contemporary throwbacks:

(video)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q5DLS1rAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q5DLS1rAU)

(audio)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT0gRc2c2wQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT0gRc2c2wQ)

------
curtis
Some context, from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Applications_Grou...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Applications_Group):

> Mathematical Applications Group, Inc. (a.k.a. MAGI or MAGI/Synthavision) was
> an early computer technology company founded in 1966 by Dr. Philip Mittelman
> and located in Elmsford, New York, where it was evaluating nuclear radiation
> exposure. In 1972, the graphics group called MAGI/SynthaVision was formed at
> MAGI by Robert Goldstein.

> It was one of four companies hired to create the CGI animation for the film
> Tron. MAGI was responsible for the most of the CGI animation in the first
> half of Tron, while Triple-I work mainly on the second half of the film.
> MAGI modeled and animated the light cycles, recognizers and tanks.

------
curtis
A related video is "Where The Wild Things Are - Early DISNEY CG Animation
Test":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvIDRoO8KnM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvIDRoO8KnM)

The actual animation is at the end. MAGI Synthavision did the wireframes for
the vector test and I think the actual rendering of the backgrounds for the
final animation. Traditional Disney character animation was overlayed on top.
John Lasseter directed the full test animation.

